# Meet Chester



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Hey Guys. Got a new tiel Today!. His a Lutino and a rehomee. His owners were apperently moving or so they say. He's not a fan of hands and don't know step up but he will fly to you and make some very cute sounds. Anyways here some okay pictures of him.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

he is very cute!!!! congrats!!!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

He's beautiful


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

well he is just a little cutie. That is so cool that he will fly to you.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

What a handsome guy  Good for you on rescuing him


----------



## skylerevers (Jan 18, 2009)

Why hello there, handsome!  He's too cute.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

He is very pretty! He has a nice long crest.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

He's a very handsome boy!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Aww, what a cutie. Congratsssssss.


----------



## JC-mom (Nov 26, 2008)

Wow, what a beautiful bird!


----------



## LilBlackSheep (Jan 2, 2009)

Pretty boy!


Tina


----------



## kikee (Aug 19, 2008)

OMG he looks just like my mums' tiel Charlie. If I didnt know any better they could be past as twins lol.


----------



## Terri Peters (Dec 24, 2008)

WOW! Chester is a stunning boy! How great that you were able to give him a new home. keep us updated on him.


----------

